# Monedero electronico no manda señal de creditos



## edvasto (Sep 3, 2008)

hola buen dia amigos quisiera que por favor me ayudaran  

resulta que tengo un monedero electronico (WEIYA) el cual estoy conectando a un control pad
para que un boton de este control me de el credito al meter la moneda

ya lo tenia listo y funcionando!







pero en un momento desconecte y al volverlo a conectar pero sin darme cuenta  lo hice al reves
osea que ha conectado 

12 v  en el             pin counter (-/+) 
coin signal en el             pin  ground 

y desde entonces el monedero me recibe la moneda pero no manda la señal que marca el credito en el control

lo conecto como lo hacia antes dos cables del boton del control a coin signal y gnd  pero este queda directo como si estuviese pulsando el boton todo el tiempo

quisiera saber que dispositivo se encarga de enviar esta señal para asi mismo remplazarlo para que vuelva a realizar la funcion 

de antemano gracias !






[/img][/url]


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 4, 2008)

Hola, desconozco como funcionan estos mecanismos, pero siguiendo las normas cuando inviertes polaridades te "jodes casi todo" y mas si no tiene un diodo de protección
tendrás que ir revisando transistor por transistor y como no integrados uno por uno.
Es cosa de paciencia sacar medir y comprobar

Un saludo


----------



## edvasto (Sep 4, 2008)

muchas gracias por responder 

ps te cuento que el aun funciona ya que tiene un sistema que abre una puertilla para dejar pasar la moneda que funciona 12v (este aun funciona) y al  caer la moneda interrumpe 2  infrarojos que estan situados frente a frente mandando asi el pulso del boton  se supone que envia 5v para la pulsasion  

eso es lo que yo quisiera saber cual de estos que estan marcado podria ser el que manda el pulso de 5v? o que pudiera estar fallando


----------



## Emanuelliborio (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola tengo un monedero con los mismo pines!!

V+, Coin, GND, counter.

No se si podrias ayudarme en su funcionamiento, o un manual que puedas conpartir.

Gracias !! estamos en contacto


----------



## panama1974 (Mar 9, 2011)

Es para una videorockola ? cable rojo  con el blanco  te da la señal , igual con el cable rojo y gris que esta junto al negro te da señal , lo del diodo diocen que el reley regresa a veces corriente , jamas eso em a pasado y nunca se a averiado el monedero , casi siempre se tiene que utilisar el relay, salu2.

Otra cosa le quitaste la moneda amarilla que trae de fabrica y le pusiste la moneda que va leer el monedero ?


----------



## xramx (Mar 29, 2011)

panama1974 dijo:


> Es para una videorockola ? cable rojo  con el blanco  te da la señal , igual con el cable rojo y gris que esta junto al negro te da señal , lo del diodo diocen que el reley regresa a veces corriente , jamas eso em a pasado y nunca se a averiado el monedero , casi siempre se tiene que utilisar el relay, salu2.
> 
> Otra cosa le quitaste la moneda amarilla que trae de fabrica y le pusiste la moneda que va leer el monedero ?



Panama1974 tienes algun correo?, soy de Panama y tengo que problema con esto.

Saludos


----------



## Alejandra 0101 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hola saludos amigos espero me puedan ayudar con el mismo problema  anexo un par de imágenes.de mi monedero aver si me pueden apoyar a ubicar que componentes pueden estar fallando


----------

